# a classic current?????



## Elsa5 (May 4, 2014)

http://www.5cquarterhorses.com/barrelstallionsdashtafame

Have been thinking about breeding my grade appendix mare in a few years and have already been looking at some stallions  I just saw this boy and theres just something I really like about him! 

This picture is of my mare. What do you guys think of the pair? Any other ideas for stallions? 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

